# Fun in the house



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what happens when i have to study and the Vizsla has some energy to spend:


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry i uploaded it this way, i don't have it on youtube or fb or something :-[


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nope, that doesn't look familiar at all.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Very familiar except Ellie would most likely have daddy's pj bottoms or one of mommy's shoes instead of a toy. ;D


----------

